# علامات التحذير للمواد الكيماوية



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (24 مارس 2011)

*العلامة*
*مدلولها*
*مخاطر المادة*
*الاحتياطات الضرورية*
*




*
*مادة مهيجة*

*تحدث تهيجات في الجلد والعين والجهاز التنفسي.*

*تفادي تماس هذه المواد مع الجلد والعين وكذا استنشاقها.*
*



*
*مادة سامة*

*مواد خطيرة بالنسبة للصحة، قد تؤدي غلى الموت.*

*يجب قطعا عدم تماس هذه المواد مع الجلد والعين و عدم استنشاقها.*
*



*
*مادة أكالة*

*تسبب رضوضا وجروحا على مستوى الجلد,*

*تفادي كل تماس لهذه المواد مع الجلد والعين والملابس.*
*



*
*مادة سهلة الاحتراق*

*قابلة للاشتعال بسهولة.*

*-وضع هذه المواد بعيدا عن كل لهب أو شرارة.

-غلق القارورات التي تحتوي على هذه المواد بإحكام بعد استعمالها.*
*



*
*مادة محرقة*

*تسهل وتنشط احتراق المواد القابلة للاحتراق.*

*يجب وضع هذه المواد بعيدا عن كل مادة قابلة للاحتراق.*
*



*
*مادة متفجرة*

*مواد قابلة للانفجار،تحت تأثير الصدمات والاحتكاك والتسخين.*

*تفادي الصدمات والاحتكاكات التي قد تقع على هذه المواد، وعدم إشعال نار قربها.*
*



*
*مادة ملوثة*

*تلوث البيئة بشكل كبير.*

*تفادي إلقاء هذه المواد في الطبيعة بشكل عشوائي مع ضرورة تجميعها في أماكن مخصصة لها.*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا ..


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (11 يوليو 2011)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا ..


 
شكرا على مرورك العطر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي 
موضوع مهم فعلا


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (17 يوليو 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> شكرا لك اخي
> موضوع مهم فعلا


 


اهلا وسهلا بك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع خفيف ولطيف ومفيد
مشكور


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (14 أغسطس 2011)

م باسل وردان قال:


> موضوع خفيف ولطيف ومفيد
> مشكور


 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي نورت الموضوع


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور
الله يوفقكم الى كل الخير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة


----------

